# Partypooper



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Partypooper, Just wondering how your doing?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hey, Eric -I am doing OK. I'm still on 50mg of imipramine and 1.5immodium caps daily. I am on day 60 of the tapes now. I have not heard anything from Mike in regrads to a revised tape schedule for my situation so I am just doing the whole schedule again. I have not had a D attack for 2 weeks and am hoping it continues. I am probably going to cut the imipramine down to 37.5 mg in the next week or two and see how it goes. Cross your fingers for me! Thanks for checking on me...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

partypooper, let me get an update?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

